# Uber Driver Fined - For Not Speaking English!



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

*Uber Driver Fined in Miami-Dade County For Violating Rule Requiring Ability to Speak English*

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...uiring-Driver-Speaking-English-429357343.html

Funny. I wish Corporate would be fined for not speaking HUMAN.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimS said:


> *Uber Driver Fined in Miami-Dade County For Violating Rule Requiring Ability to Speak English*
> 
> http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...uiring-Driver-Speaking-English-429357343.html
> 
> Funny. I wish Corporate would be fined for not speaking HUMAN.


Corporate has an Algorithm to avoid being fined for being inhuman.


----------



## Jarrett (Jun 19, 2017)

I can't even understand her quote in the article. She probably should get a job where she doesn't need to interact with English speakers.


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article157027094.html


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

Seriously,, about time!!!! I HATE that 9 out of 10 drivers in Miami dont speak a word of english. NOT ONE WORD. When I used to drive Id hear all day the same thing over and over "omg you speak english". This is really bad here. And Uber made a perfect "uber" statement, "by law the driver has to be able to communicate in english, nowhere does it state that he has to be able to speak it"


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2017/06...nance-requiring-ability-to-speak-english.html


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Dupe delete it


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

..........and all of the TNCs and TNC elitist drivers have been caterwauling about how TNC is so superior to taxicabs. A common customer complaint for years has been that cab drivers do not speak English. Now, lookee, lookee, lookee!!!! Yup, TNCs are so much better than taxicabs, yup, yup, yup.................


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........and all of the TNCs and TNC elitist drivers have been caterwauling about how TNC is so superior to taxicabs. A common customer complaint for years has been that cab drivers do not speak English. Now, lookee, lookee, lookee!!!! Yup, TNCs are so much better than taxicabs, yup, yup, yup.................


 Being an Uber driver for over two years I think it's a bit unfair that some people do speak English and some people don't, it seems like the rules don't apply to the guy that just came over the border and decided he needs to get a job and drives his brothers car. I've had quite a few times where a lady pulls up for example, and says oh it's my sons car, hes sleeping so Im helping him out. Or another time a guy pulls up but its not the same person on the photo, and I cant ask him anything because all I get is a laugh and "aaa Cuba" . Re Taxis, or any other job, no english no efing job! If you don't respect the country enough to learn the language, the country should not respect you enough to give you a job. You don't see French or German or for that matter any other race except for maybe Russians and Latino trying to speak to you in their language. Everyone speaks English except for those two. Even the Haitians who speak with the most atrocious accent at least trying to speak English to you. Anyway, I just think that the rules should apply to everyone the same


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Serge Que said:


> Being an Uber driver for over two years I think it's a bit unfair that some people do speak English and some people don't, it seems like the rules don't apply to the guy that just came over the border and decided he needs to get a job and drives his brothers car. I've had quite a few times where a lady pulls up for example, and says oh it's my sons car, hes sleeping so Im helping him out. Or another time a guy pulls up but its not the same person on the photo, and I cant ask him anything because all I get is a laugh and "aaa Cuba" . Re Taxis, or any other job, no english no efing job! If you don't respect the country enough to learn the language, the country should not respect you enough to give you a job. You don't see French or German or for that matter any other race except for maybe Russians and Latino trying to speak to you in their language. Everyone speaks English except for those two. Even the Haitians who speak with the most atrocious accent at least trying to speak English to you. Anyway, I just think that the rules should apply to everyone the same


What rule are you talking about? Other than this crazy law that will be superseded by Florida come July 1 there is generally no rules that say you have to speak English. There certainly is no national rule that states such a thing. People should speak what they want. That may make them unemployable in some places but it also may make a person who only speaks English unemployable if the rest of the work force speaks some other language.


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> What rule are you talking about? Other than this crazy law that will be superseded by Florida come July 1 there is generally no rules that say you have to speak English. There certainly is no national rule that states such a thing. People should speak what they want. That may make them unemployable in some places but it also may make a person who only speaks English unemployable if the rest of the work force speaks some other language.


 I'm sorry, maybe you should try to go to a country that speaks Spanish, or Portuguese, or French, or Russian, and tell them hey I don't give a crap about your language, I'm going to speak my language, and you have to treat me with equal respect as your own. This is bullshit !!! Learn the language, or stay in your country. With my family came here in the early 80s we all had to learn English, when we all took our citizenship test we had to do it in English, recently I went with a friend while she was getting her citizenship in Miami, and guess what, there is a Spanish-speaking line and an English-speaking line with my family came here in the early 80s we all had to learn English, when we all took our citizenship test we had to do it in English, recently I went with a friend while she was getting her citizenship in Miami, and guess what, there is a Spanish-speaking line and an English-speaking line WTF?!?! When are we going to have a Russian German Spanish French citizenship test? Why do Spanish speakers instead of being encouraged to learn English get a free pass?!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Serge Que said:


> I'm sorry, maybe you should try to go to a country that speaks Spanish, or Portuguese, or French, or Russian, and tell them hey I don't give a crap about your language, I'm going to speak my language, and you have to treat me with equal respect as your own. This is bullshit !!! Learn the language, or stay in your country. With my family came here in the early 80s we all had to learn English, when we all took our citizenship test we had to do it in English, recently I went with a friend while she was getting her citizenship in Miami, and guess what, there is a Spanish-speaking line and an English-speaking line with my family came here in the early 80s we all had to learn English, when we all took our citizenship test we had to do it in English, recently I went with a friend while she was getting her citizenship in Miami, and guess what, there is a Spanish-speaking line and an English-speaking line WTF?!?! When are we going to have a Russian German Spanish French citizenship test? Why do Spanish speakers instead of being encouraged to learn English get a free pass?!


There is no official language of the USA they accommodate the languages that are spoken with regularity in a region. If it happens that we have more Spanish speakers in a given community or any other language than that is the language that should be catered to as it does the most good for that community. Eventually in the US we may end up having a majority speaking Spanish, French, or any other language.


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

In general, I think there should be a rule, that you HAVE TO speak the native language in order to work with people!!!! If you're washing dishes, dry cleaning, or laying bricks, and you have no connection with anyone except your brother who hired you, then by all means speak whatever the hell language you want, but if you work with people especially in Miami, where 50% in South Beach are tourists, then please learn the language that everyone expects you to speak. This is a country of immigrants and if everyone ignored everyone else and refused to assimilate and connect then whats the point of moving here?



Uberfunitis said:


> There is no official language of the USA they accommodate the languages that are spoken with regularity in a region. If it happens that we have more Spanish speakers in a given community or any other language than that is the language that should be catered to as it does the most good for that community. Eventually in the US we may end up having a majority speaking Spanish, French, or any other language.


What language are we speaking right now??? Wouldnt it be dumb for you to write in Spanish and me to write in Russian with neither of us knowing what the hell the other one is speaking about?? There is a reason we have a unifying language. Im not against bilingual drivers, its a huge plus. But if youre driving me and I cant speak to you because you dont speak english, cant read a street sign, or if you get pulled over or get into an accident you cant speak to a cop or the person you hit,,, THAT is dangerous!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

What difference does it make? Don't talk at all to several of my pax. Get in, start trip, drive to destination...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Serge Que said:


> In general, I think there should be a rule, that you HAVE TO speak the native language in order to work with people!!!! If you're washing dishes, dry cleaning, or laying bricks, and you have no connection with anyone except your brother who hired you, then by all means speak whatever the hell language you want, but if you work with people especially in Miami, where 50% in South Beach are tourists, then please learn the language that everyone expects you to speak. This is a country of immigrants and if everyone ignored everyone else and refused to assimilate and connect then whats the point of moving here?
> 
> What language are we speaking right now??? Wouldnt it be dumb for you to write in Spanish and me to write in Russian with neither of us knowing what the hell the other one is speaking about?? There is a reason we have a unifying language. Im not against bilingual drivers, its a huge plus. But if youre driving me and I cant speak to you because you dont speak english, cant read a street sign, or if you get pulled over or get into an accident you cant speak to a cop or the person you hit,,, THAT is dangerous!


We are writing in English right now, as far as I know there is no rule that states that we must write in english though. That is the free market of ideas we are choosing to communicate with each other and just fell to what we assume each other understood we could have just as easily picked any other language as long as we both agreed to it, that is assuming we actually want to communicate together.

As for assimilation I could give a rats ass and I don't see a point in forcing the issue we have had the same fights with each wave of immigrants that come here. Usually the first generation does not assimilate all that well. By the second generation almost everyone knows how to speak english. It should really be self regulating though. If a business wants to speak Spanish, French or whatever it may limit their customers but if they can make it work in their community, than more power to them.


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> We are writing in English right now, as far as I know there is no rule that states that we must write in english though. That is the free market of ideas we are choosing to communicate with each other and just fell to what we assume each other understood we could have just as easily picked any other language as long as we both agreed to it, that is assuming we actually want to communicate together.
> 
> As for assimilation I could give a rats ass and I don't see a point in forcing the issue we have had the same fights with each wave of immigrants that come here. Usually the first generation does not assimilate all that well. By the second generation almost everyone knows how to speak english. It should really be self regulating though. If a business wants to speak Spanish, French or whatever it may limit their customers but if they can make it work in their community, than more power to them.


Exactly, work in their community. But these guys are not working in their community, they are working in South Beach and all over Miami. If you want to speak only Spanish in little Havana then more power to you, but don't come to my neighborhood speaking Spanish and expect me to learn it for your convenience. The problem with this model with Uber is that I can't pick and choose, if it said in the app that this guy speaks only Creole and I have a choice to pick another driver that I would cancel every freaking time. But here you have a guy show up and just smile at you and you can't tell him that you need to make a stop, you can't tell him that there is a road block around the corner, you can't tell him anything because all he does is smile at you and says sisi. If the issue was with one out of 10 drivers, I wouldn't really give a damn, but out of the last 10 rides that I took, nine of them didn't speak a word of English. The funny thing is that the other Hispanic drivers are really pissed off that their brethren simply refuse to learn the language.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Serge Que said:


> Exactly, work in their community. But these guys are not working in their community, they are working in South Beach and all over Miami. If you want to speak only Spanish in little Havana then more power to you, but don't come to my neighborhood speaking Spanish and expect me to learn it for your convenience. The problem with this model with Uber is that I can't pick and choose, if it said in the app that this guy speaks only Creole and I have a choice to pick another driver that I would cancel every freaking time. But here you have a guy show up and just smile at you and you can't tell him that you need to make a stop, you can't tell him that there is a road block around the corner, you can't tell him anything because all he does is smile at you and says sisi. If the issue was with one out of 10 drivers, I wouldn't really give a damn, but out of the last 10 rides that I took, nine of them didn't speak a word of English. The funny thing is that the other Hispanic drivers are really pissed off that their brethren simply refuse to learn the language.


If 9 out of 10 than perhaps their community is expanding there is nothing that is static.


----------



## Serge Que (May 29, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> If 9 out of 10 than perhaps their community is expanding there is nothing that is static.


Did you think that maybe 9 out of 10 cant get a job because they dont speak english??!!


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

JimS said:


> *Uber Driver Fined in Miami-Dade County For Violating Rule Requiring Ability to Speak English*
> 
> http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...uiring-Driver-Speaking-English-429357343.html
> 
> Funny. I wish Corporate would be fined for not speaking HUMAN.





JimS said:


> *Uber Driver Fined in Miami-Dade County For Violating Rule Requiring Ability to Speak English*
> 
> http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...uiring-Driver-Speaking-English-429357343.html
> 
> Funny. I wish Corporate would be fined for not speaking HUMAN.


Try going and driving an uber in bejing, calcutta or mogadishu not speaking the lingo. As for corporate uber they speak in tongues like a babbling fundamentalist. Impossible to understand and full of shyt.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Serge Que said:


> Did you think that maybe 9 out of 10 cant get a job because they dont speak english??!!


There are plenty of business in S. FL where english is not spoken at all even to customers, who are majority Spanish speaking.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Que?


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I suppose the self-driving cars will be wonderful English-speakers.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Oldie but goldie


----------

